# First Double of the Season



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Well I guess you would call this a mixed double.

Noticed some signs of unwelcome guests in our garage yesterday. So I got busy and rigged up this Pop Can Mouse Trap.

This morning's check of my trapline proved to be rewarding, with a red squirrel and a mouse.

This is a very effective and simple way to eliminate the small pests that always seem to invade our buildings just prior to winter.

Come Sunday I will be able to set out a real trapline, but this little trapline exercise did take some of the edge off my trapping fever  .


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Ah the ol swan dive trap. Works well for chippies too.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice! I'm going to try that today!

An extra bonus to your setup is that after throwing in a few chopped onions and taters, you've got yourself some trappers stew! :evil:


----------



## crittergetter (Feb 14, 2005)

HEY, That was tip number 105 of Field & Stream's 110 greatest Tips!!


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

crittergetter said:


> HEY, That was tip number 105 of Field & Stream's 110 greatest Tips!!


The Stew or the Trap????


----------



## crittergetter (Feb 14, 2005)

LOL, the trap!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

I keep a set like that in my garage and it works like a charm!
When freezing temps. arrive, antifreeze works great, instead of water.(just don't let your pets in it!)


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

NC,

Thanks for the "Trappers Stew" idea. But since you are going to be putting you own "Trappers Stew Pot Trap" in service today, I will generously donate my catch to your pot.  

Besides, you likely will skin and stretch the pelts of these critters before do the cooking. This way we won't get a hair caught in our throats, which is something I just hate. :lol:


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

hmm i always seen this set up with a layer of sunflower seeds covering the water. I really like the idea of the pop can.

mike


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

How much does mouse skin bring dried and stretched?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

That reminds me that I haven't checked my trapline in the ceiling tiles of my basement lately. Got one but still have one left.


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

I think you could even sell the red squirrel hide. Has anyone else heard of selling them. I seen them for sale at F&T fur harvesters. By the way that is a cool idea. The neighbor across the road has a problem with a red squirrel. I'll tell him about your type of trap.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Thats awsome ill be making one of those tomorrow. we have a serious problem with both in the pole barn. Thanks


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey, it worked! Now I need to get a weasel board down and get ready to do some pulling :evil: 










I got a double, too....but the other was in a regular rat trap on the floor. Where will I find time for all this skinning, already? :lol: 

Was pleasantly surprised to find the seasons first snow this morning..._now_ it feels like the harvest season.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

:lol:


----------



## jharris (Jan 23, 2006)

As for the squirrel... people used to trap and make squirrel parkas around here... don't even want to think about the sewing involved there.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

NC,

Nice looking setup. But I have to tell you that research has proven that more rodents like Coke, over the other brand. :lol: 

I think it might be the bright red color of the can that gets them to make the big jump.

I often wondered how long they are able to keep the can to spinning, before they can't keep their balance. I think I will put an RPM meter on my next version, just to answer this question  .


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Dave, I think you read the research wrong. It probably said that coke tastes more like a rodent, then any other brand.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Northcountry said:


> Dave, I think you read the research wrong. It probably said that coke tastes more like a rodent, then any other brand.


an easy fix!!! add 2 oz jack daniels to a 12 oz can and WHALAA! tastes great!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

A video camera with a motion sensor to turn it on would work. Americas funniest video, can see it now although the anti's would have a field day.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

excellent!!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

I gotta give it a whirl!!


----------



## Golf Pro (Mar 6, 2006)

mwp said:


> I gotta give it a whirl!!


I made one of these yesterday with my son and this morning I had 5 mice. Needless to say he thinks I am a genious. Thanks for the post showing your setups. I have to admit it works unbelievably well. By the way I used a Miller Lite can.

Soup:evilsmile


----------



## Trophyhunter (Feb 28, 2006)

they trap red squirels heavy in canada.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I just made one too. I'm giving Budweiser a try. It's gotta work better than Coke!


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey good idea! You think it would work for rats, or would I have to step it up in size?


----------



## rockfordredneck (Dec 1, 2004)

Would this idea work for fox squirrels too, or can they jump out of the bucket?


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

huntingmaniac45,

I would imagine that this type of trap would work for rats, but like you indicated it definitely would require up scaling the entire setup considerably. Probably a large garage can and a quart oil can.

rockfordredneck,

Targeting Fox Squirrels with this trap might be a problem, since they are considered a game animal, but I am not sure regarding the regulations. I do know, however that Red Squirrels are not protected.

In the original posting I indicated that I caught a red squirrel and a mouse. But after closer examination I discovered that the red squirrel turned into a large chipmunk. Which did make more sense, considering that the trap was set in my garage and Red Squirrel don't normally move inside for the winter.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

What are you guys using for bait, PB and sunflower seeds?


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Westlakedrive,

You are correct. Peanut Butter and Sunflower Seeds.

I scatter a few sunflower seeds up the ramp. Then some peanut butter is used to get the sunflower seeds to stick to the surface of the can. You will have to apply equal amouts of peanut butter on opposite sides of the can, in order to get the can to balance with one baited side on top.

Good Luck on your Mouse Trapline!


----------

